# Why cant sulcatas and russians be housed together?



## new2turtles12 (Aug 18, 2012)

As some of you know I do just this, I have a hatchling sulcata, and probably a two year russian ( give or take got it from a pet store. They both sleep near each other, eat from the same plate, share a log, as well as the sulcata follows the Russian tort around at times, there both growing nicely, no pyramiding, or any health concerns.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2012)

You can think of it in a way of cross contamination. Let's say for instance there was you and a raccoon. The raccoon can be carrying diseases or parasites that his immune system has evolved to handle, so it doesn't make him sick. Your immune system, because it was never exposed to these things, isnt equipped to deal with these things which could result in you becoming very ill when you are exposed to him.

I assume your Russian is wild caught. There's a very good chance he/she has parasites, which you now would've exposed your sulcata hatchling to. 

You also have to take into account the size difference. Your sulcata is going to grow quickly. He will then be capable of really injuring the Russian, even by accident.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 18, 2012)

In your situation, there is a great size difference. It currently favors the Russian, but it won't be long before the sulcata is much bigger. What's the origin of you Russian? From your previous posts, it looks WC and older than two. 

I do not think mixing species is as inherently dangerous as others will tell you, however, I think those that do it should knowledgeable about what they are doing. There are different factors that should be taken into account. I do not intend to be rude, but I do not think it is something you should be doing.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 18, 2012)

i do not mix species my self but i gotta say i had a pet coon for YEARS and i never got sick =P

on the user's question you couldnt have answered it better they are from different parts of the world and are exposed to different parasites and diseases (this is how a lot believe the chytid fungus started spreading so rapidly)


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

As I already stated in your other post. They should be separated ASAP. You are asking for trouble. Then when it happens, you will be back here asking what to do and wondering what happened.
Save yourself the trouble and your torts possible illness or death and separate them. They really require different conditions anyway, and your not providing the proper conditions for at least one of them. Of course they are your pets and you can do what you want. However, if your intentions are to do the best by them, then the best is to separate.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2012)

The thing is, it takes SO LONG for one of the tortoises to become ill, that you don't attribute it to the fact you mixed species. It may not happen today or tomorrow, but maybe a year or more down the road. You'll say, "Well they've been together for over a year." And you won't think that's the reason...but it is.

When I have taken in sick desert tortoises in the past I always ask if the tortoise has been with a tortoise of a different species. The answer usually is, "... not recently, but we had him with a sulcata last year."


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2012)

I just wanted to ask you also if you were aware of how large your sulcata is going to get?


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Reason 1. Disease potential. Wild caught Russians are known to be one of the worse carriers of nasties.
Reason 2. Different housing requirements. Adult Russians need only moderate humidity. Your baby sulcata need high humidity to simulate the African rainy season in which they are born.
Reason 3. Tortoises should not be housed in pairs. One of them always suffers from this arrangement. This has been tried many times. Russian and sulcatas are probably the worst two species about this due to their aggression levels. Tortoises do best alone or in groups.
Reason 4. As was already mentioned, size difference. Russians are aggressive by nature. They might get along for a while, but eventually your Russian will likely tire of the competition and try to drive him away. If he can't leave because he's stuck in an enclosure, he will be severely harassed and likely injured. Even if you don't see overt bullying, just the presence of the bigger one can be intimidating and cause low level chronic stress.
Reason 5. Assuming your sulcata doesn't get sick or die from a Russian disease that he may already have, he will outgrow the Russian quickly and then the Russian will be at risk of injury.

This is really not a big deal. You can get a 50 gallon tub for $15 at any hardware store and just move the baby sulcata over. Shouldn't cost much to just make another enclosure.

We aren't telling this to give you a hard time for no reason. We are telling you this because we have all seen what can happen when species are mixed and we are concerned for the safety and well being of your two tortoises.

By the way, if you ever decide to rehome your sulcata, you have an obligation to inform the new person that it was housed with a Russian for a while. The new person NEEDS to know this so they can make informed decisions about quarantine and what not.

We want to help you, not harass you. There are some links in my signature that are full of info for baby sulcatas. Good luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 18, 2012)

I read a couple of your different threads and in each one pretty much everyone is stressing that you separate your tortoises. I know you don't physically see any problems so you don't see why everyone is stressing. I just want you to know that we are all here to help you and not peer pressure you 

You are free to do what you want but think of all the experienced owners on this forum as dotting mothers that seen many children get hurt from doing something so when a new child comes in they will definitely want to pass on the knowledge. I know my mom keeps nagging me to sit straight and wear big ugly cushion shoes to spare my back in the future. Of course I resist because I feel fine and she keeps nagging but I have changed my ways. I realized that once my youth wears off I don't want to be a grumpy lady with a sore back. Dont get me wrong I refuse! to wear those old lady shoes but my sitting posture has changed  Hope you can consider setting up another enclosure for the future health of beautiful babies and to spare yourself of potential heart brakes  Kiwi has been with me for only a year and I cant bear to think of him getting hurt, sick or even die!! oooooooooh I cant bear the thought >.<


----------



## waterboy (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw a sulcata and 2 aldabras put in the same inclosure at a wildlife park in florida is this ok because they are both large torts or should they not be doing that.and they are from different areas so the disease factor would still be their. Some one pls pm me with answer


----------



## new2turtles12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all! I have realize that you all may be right and I will be moving sulcata to a new enclosure and I appreciate the helpful advice.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 19, 2012)

waterboy said:


> I saw a sulcata and 2 aldabras put in the same inclosure at a wildlife park in florida is this ok because they are both large torts or should they not be doing that.and they are from different areas so the disease factor would still be their. Some one pls pm me with answer



Nope, except for the size argument, all the others that have been pointed out previously still apply for sulcatas and aldabras housed together.

As for the original post:
...a Sulcata's natural distribution is in Africa; a Russian is in the European steppe. Ditto to what everyone else has said. I think Tom really laid it out pretty nicely for you, but others have said the same and made excellent assertions.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad you are taking the advice given to you! These people know their stuff. 
Also, since your Russian is from a pet store it is probably already an adult. Pet stores can't sell tortoises under 4" which means your Russian is most likely over 2 years old- unless he is just an enormous 2-year old


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2012)

For some unknown reason, zoos and pet stores and reptile wild life parks just don't seem to understand what they're doing by mixing species. I don't know why, but maybe they just don't do the research.

Evidently the same rules don't apply to them.


----------

